# iTunes 11 is out



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

As of a few minutes ago...


----------



## Seagull21 (Sep 23, 2008)

Installed. Looks nice so far.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

They sure don't make it easy to find your devices and how you want them synced. It used to be front and centre, not to mention handy in the left column, visible at all times. I had to hunt around for quite a while to figure out how to use it. It might be flashier, but it sure isn't user friendly.


----------



## lyonsnet (Feb 19, 2008)

SINC said:


> They sure don't make it easy to find your devices and how you want them synced. It used to be front and centre, not to mention handy in the left column, visible at all times. I had to hunt around for quite a while to figure out how to use it. It might be flashier, but it sure isn't user friendly.


My iPhone5 showed up as a button at the top right (left of the store button) when I first launched the new iTunes. After a little while it disappeared, and my iPhone wifi-sync settings couldn't find my Mac. 

I had to restart iTunes for the phone to appear again, and then I was able to reconnect. 

I do like the new mini-player so far.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Would absolutely love it; it's so much faster to load, and pretty intuitive to navigate. But, iTunes DJ is gone. One of my favourite features. Haven't got to explore if this whole "Up Next" is a viable replacement for voting for tracks.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

SINC said:


> They sure don't make it easy to find your devices and how you want them synced. It used to be front and centre, not to mention handy in the left column, visible at all times. I had to hunt around for quite a while to figure out how to use it. It might be flashier, but it sure isn't user friendly.


It is now at the top right, simple drop down of devices. I think very clean. Just different thats all.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Interesting, It's got iCloud.

Just got iCloudee (Beta) from Boxee with unlimited video uploading.
I bet they can't compete with that.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I love it. I scanned 2 gift cards using the camera on my iMac.. I think the interface is clean.. I love how nothing is cluttered, my iphone and iPad.. I love how you don't have to tether to restore them anymore.
I was worried because I couldn't figure out where I'd see the devices.. but then I plugged them in and saw the HUGE button that said "2 Devices"
WELL worth the wait.


----------



## MacMonkeyBoy (Oct 1, 2009)

View:Show Sidebar will show your devices, playlists etc. like it used to and behold, color icons have returned! Hope they do the same in the next iPhoto update. Two songs that I added and moved via the new mini Playlist showed double their actual duration and during the second half there was no sound output. Once it finished the subsequent songs played fine. Feels snappy, clean and solid for the entire 45 minutes I have played with it.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

My Device disappeared requiring a restart of iTunes.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## MacMonkeyBoy (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't see a coverflow option and iTunes Help still shows the old interface with the 4 View buttons at the top with coverflow.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

It took several restarts and ejects of my phone before it would complete the sync. It would report that the phone had disconnected (while still being physically connected via USB) or give the message that the phone could not be found.

I'm holding off on giving my verdict about the overall appearance / ease of use for now. It would be easy to say "this is different and different is bad" but I'll wait a bit longer to see how it goes. 

For the most part, I'm just happy it's not in that awful fake wood that's found its way into a few OS/iOS applications.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

I like the clean look and it's way faster loading. So far so good.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I love it! They got rid of crap, I love the colour matched album sing list, and it's fast.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm not pleased with having to continually quit and restart iTunes for it to recognize my iPhone. Never had this problem with the previous versions. As far as the looks of iTunes 11, I find the text to look a bit like blotchy, bold text on printed matter, at least at first glance.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

This maybe useful for the old schoolers:
iTunes 11 for old fogies: goin' back to the way it was | TUAW - The Unofficial Apple Weblog


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

THink it's horrible how album artwork is now a tiny little preview icon


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I liked the old crappy excel look... Well okay maybe I didn't like it but it worked and for a large library it did the job. 

Anyways took a whole computer restart to get the iPhone to do anything on my Mac. It wouldn't even charge after installing iTunes 11. After a restart it is working.

Haven't used it much, but it does seem to be faster which is a great positive. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Just installed it, have not played with it to much as I am at work. One thing that is annoying is the green button top left, in the previous version would switch to mini player, and back to full again. This is not the case anymore. Is there a way to change how this works or am I stuck with key commands or the slow clicking on the menu and going down to mini player?


**solved**

Just noticed in the top right corner is a new button that does what I want


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

irontree said:


> THink it's horrible how album artwork is now a tiny little preview icon


If you click that tiny preview icon, it opens a new window with full-size album art.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Is anyone else at all having an issue with iTunes 11 recognizing your device without quitting and restarting iTunes? It refuses to recognize my iPhone when connecting until I restart iTunes and sure enough, it's there on the right menu button next to the iTunes Store button.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

You can choose Songs mode for the old Excel style and turn on the sidebar to go back to the old iTunes look.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I really wish there was a volume slider in the mini player somewhere, thats the one thing I am missing most.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> If you click that tiny preview icon, it opens a new window with full-size album art.


Right I knew that I just prefered the artwork integrated in the bottom left corner below the sidebar where it was previously.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

View -> show sidebar 
This will make it look more like the previous version but it won't display album art


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> ...but it sure isn't user friendly.


So, up until a few weeks back, I never used iTunes for anything more than playing internet radio. Had never downloaded a song, never purchased an app, never ripped music, nada.

Upon purchase of my iPhone I decided to purchase & download a few apps that I liked from my Palm Treo. Bear in mind that I've been using Apple products since 1983, back in Visicalc and Apple II days. That is to say I'm fairly familiar with the thought process.

The complete iTunes experience, from trying to find the damn apps, to logging in, to the purchase, to the downloading, to trying to figger out how to get them on the phone, was the single most frustrating, hair-pulling, desk-kicking, swearing, non-user friendly experience I have ever had, with any Apple product, period.

I am somewhat past that now, but I'm certainly not over it. Apple, pull your heads out of your backside. I don't know what idiot designed the interface or the workflow but it is the worst I've ever used, even with some M$ products.

If v11 of iTunes has improved on this it can only be a better experience. However, I will hold back for a few weeks until the bugs are worked out.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

FeXL said:


> So, up until a few weeks back, I never used iTunes for anything more than playing internet radio. Had never downloaded a song, never purchased an app, never ripped music, nada.
> 
> Upon purchase of my iPhone I decided to purchase & download a few apps that I liked from my Palm Treo. Bear in mind that I've been using Apple products since 1983, back in Visicalc and Apple II days. That is to say I'm fairly familiar with the thought process.
> 
> ...


iTunes is kind of like democracy, it is the worst media player and organizer except for all the others.

I have been working with iTunes for years and years now and the program does take a bit of hoop jumping especially if you have a large Library and need to keep the actual media on a drive other than the boot drive so I guess I am just used to its quirks now.

That being said in my PC days I worked with a number of other media players and organizers and they all sucked by comparison to iTunes.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

What I would like to know is there any way to easily revert back to the previous iteration of iTunes in case you don't like 11.0 by comparison.

As it stands right now I am quite happy with 10.7 as I know it inside out. But that being said if 11.0 offers some improvements and enhancement I would like to be able to try it out. But in the case that I actually still prefer 10.7 I would like to be able to revert back.

Personally I like coverflow and the large album covers, so I am not to crazy about the idea of a puny thumbnail when I went to a significant amount of effort to get all the album covers that Apple doesn't have for my music library, which is surprisingly quite a lot.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

You can make 11 look and act a lot like 10.7.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

FeXL said:


> So, up until a few weeks back, I never used iTunes for anything more than playing internet radio. Had never downloaded a song, never purchased an app, never ripped music, nada.
> 
> Upon purchase of my iPhone I decided to purchase & download a few apps that I liked from my Palm Treo. Bear in mind that I've been using Apple products since 1983, back in Visicalc and Apple II days. That is to say I'm fairly familiar with the thought process.
> 
> ...


Curious to why you used iTunes for downloading apps and not directly on your iPhone? Seems like some added steps that just don't need to be there. iPhone is the simplest, load App store, find app, install app, use app. I have not used iTunes for apps in ages.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> You can make 11 look and act a lot like 10.7.


Yes I read the link but what about coverflow and can one easily revert back to 10.7... that was my question.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

screature said:


> Yes I read the link but what about coverflow and can one easily revert back to 10.7... that was my question.


Why bother going to 11 then? It sounds like your happy with everything 10.7 does, no sense going through grief of trying to advance.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Garry said:


> Why bother going to 11 then? It sounds like your happy with everything 10.7 does, no sense going through grief of trying to advance.


Mostly out of curiosity... I am happy now but maybe I could be happier. 

I would just like an "escape pod" if the "latest and greatest" isn't so great after all.

I think experimentation is a good thing but not if it means there is no going back.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

wonderings said:


> Curious to why you used iTunes for downloading apps and not directly on your iPhone? Seems like some added steps that just don't need to be there. iPhone is the simplest, load App store, find app, install app, use app. I have not used iTunes for apps in ages.


The biggest reason was actually trying to find the apps. A couple of them had the same name as the ones from my Treo, most didn't. So I had to go looking, finding one that was as close as I could find. Reading that screwy 4" screen as opposed to my 30" editing monitor. Typing on a real keyboard instead of the touch screen. 

That & I didn't know that on the iPhone would be any different. Probably better I didn't, hard to throw a Mac Pro, easy to throw an iPhone.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Working good for me so far. I like the color icons, more intuitive feel, normal use of the green re-size button, and the option of having the big window and mini window open at the same time (multiple screens for example).

I don't know about most of you, but I spend more time listening to iTunes than looking at it. As long as I can still control the music or other media wirelessly with the Remote app from my jacuzzi tub to all the Apple TV's around the house and garage, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Question - how do you paste in new artwork. Previously I would select multiple tracks and then right click paste in the album art panel


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Won’t Someone Take iTunes Out Back and Shoot It?*

Apple’s horrible, bloated program needs to die.



> iTunes 11 did not arrive on time. Apple originally promised to deliver the next version of its ubiquitous music-management program in October. Last month, though, the company announced that the release would slip to November, because the company needed “a little extra time to get it right.” This week the Wall Street Journal, citing “people who have seen it,” reported that the real cause was “engineering issues that required parts to be rebuilt.”
> 
> I suspect both those explanations are euphemisms for what’s really happening in Cupertino. I picture frazzled engineers growing increasingly alarmed as they discover that the iTunes codebase has been overrun by some kind of self-replicating virus that keeps adding random features and redesigns. The coders can’t figure out what’s going on—why iTunes, alone among Apple products, keeps growing more ungainly. At the head of the team is a grizzled old engineer who’s been at Apple forever. He’s surly and crude, always making vulgar jokes about iPads. But the company can’t afford to get rid of him—he’s the only one who understands how to operate the furnaces in the iTunes boiler room.
> 
> ...


iTunes 11: It’s time for Apple’s horrible, bloated program to die. - Slate Magazine


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

iTunes 11 is really starting to grow on me. It does everything I want it to do, cleanly and precisely.

One tiny (I mean it) caveat: on a Retina 15" the Up Next songs' icon is reduced to a numbered list with very, very, very small numbers.

That's it.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

From SINC's link:



> Or maybe it could be replaced altogether with a quicker, lightweight Web-based system.


Why this wasn't done in the first place is beyond me. There are a number of good browsers already out there, why create a new one (with nothing more than a very clumsy interface at best), from within iTunes, in the first place?

Just...schtoopid.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

FeXL said:


> From SINC's link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't that done so that downloads automatically showed up in your library, and linked to the "newly added" and "purchased" playlists, rather than showing up in your downloads folder? 

Personally, like the way they do it now better. I recently bought some audiobooks from audible, and the process of download, then import to itunes felt so archaic.

Then again, I've never understood the critiques of iTunes. IMO, it's the best of the best in any software category. It's the single best product (hardware or software) that Apple's ever done.

That said, I'm still not sure if I like iTunes 11's changes. There are too many interface changes that I consider a step back in terms of usability. I'm going to keep it on my MBP where I only have a small subset of the library, but I'm going to stick with 10.x on the main library for now until I figure out ways to get back what I'm missing.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

re: The Slate article linked by SINC above... whenever I read an article that is so negative, my first assumption is that the reviewer is using iTunes 11 for Windows. I don't see anywhere in the article where it is stated which platform he's on, but there are inferences to it being on Windows.

Anyone out there working cross-platform that can offer a comparative view? Is iTunes 11 worse on Windows?

My $0.02 - meh. It's not bad. There are some things that require a readjustment / retraining on my part, but nothing zombierific. Or perhaps I don't have as much media to manage as all of you...?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I tried posting a new thread on iTunes 11 in the Anything forum but I still can't get it to go through so I'll try again here.


I tried posting this last night but the site went ballistic so I'll try again.

I use(d) iTunes 10.6.3 and didn't bother with the I believe 10.6.4 version suggested by Software Update as I don't have any iDevice except an older iPod Nano and I didn't need it.

Software Update suggested iTunes 11 was available so I did some checking which seemed to suggest it was better. BAD decision for our needs!!

And thank God I had a recent CCC backup to use to clone backward to get back my old iTunes 10.6.3.

I discovered that iTunes 11 has some new "features" but it let out some that I want and need, or it makes access to some just too awkward.

IE:
- no radio station playlist
- no easy quick access to the volume control on the mini player window
- the 'equalizer' stuff was a non-useable joke
- the update removed half of my playlists
- and all kinds of other missing stuff and useable functions.

Just saying as a heads up for others that may use it the same way I do, but not for me thanks. 

BTW: I tried posting a similar post last night that went into vapourville, and I have had similar 10:00± pm PST posting troubles that I believe LARS recently mentioned such troubles as well. Last night I tried several times at 10:30 pm PST and the site went ballistic and nothing ever went through so I just gave up. 

Anyone else experience this late night posting problems?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Given that this is a 30 minute download and that I am still configuring the newer PowerMac, I had already decided to wait for at least version 11.3. New verions of iTunes typically have several revisions during the first few weeks. All require downloading the entire app.

Since most of the improvements are aimed at those using iPhones, iPads and connecting to the cloud, I see no reason at all to leave 10.6x behind at this moment.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> re: The Slate article linked by SINC above... whenever I read an article that is so negative, my first assumption is that the reviewer is using iTunes 11 for Windows. I don't see anywhere in the article where it is stated which platform he's on, but there are inferences to it being on Windows.
> 
> Anyone out there working cross-platform that can offer a comparative view? Is iTunes 11 worse on Windows?
> 
> My $0.02 - meh. It's not bad. There are some things that require a readjustment / retraining on my part, but nothing zombierific. Or *perhaps I don't have as much media to manage as all of you*...?


I don't know about the rest of us here but I have a LOT of media (99% music, my Library alone, just the DB file is 3.15GB and the actual music files are 288GB) that I manage with iTunes. 

I don't use iTunes for movies but I do use it for podcasts and internet radio as well as managing my iPods and associated apps.

As I said in a previous post, I have been using iTunes for years and years so I am used to its quirks but (especially) when your Library and media are on a NAS it does take some work to get everything in order (at least for my setup) and thus why I am hesitant to jump into 1Tunes 11.0 feet first without knowing if I can easily revert back to 10.7.

The program has definitely become bloated over the years offering all kinds of "features" that few of us will all use and so could actually be more effective for a great number of users if it was broken down into a couple/few different apps (with integration for those who need it) IMO.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

heavyall said:


> Wasn't that done so that downloads automatically showed up in your library, and linked to the "newly added" and "purchased" playlists, rather than showing up in your downloads folder?
> 
> Personally, like the way they do it now better. I recently bought some audiobooks from audible, and the process of download, then import to itunes felt so archaic.
> 
> ...


Can't agree with this hyperbole at all... iTunes is good but it is far from being:



> *the best of the best in any software category*. It's *the single best product (hardware or software) that Apple's ever done.*


Sorry but I think that statement is just WAY over the top. 

How could you possibly know if it is the *best software in any category*...? Are you an astrophysicist and a meteorologist and an artist and a musician and a doctor etc. etc. etc.... To know that your statement is true you would literally have to have used every single piece of software out there. Have you?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

screature said:


> I don't know about the rest of us here but I have a LOT of media (99% music, my Library alone, just the DB file is 3.15GB and the actual music files are 288GB) that I manage with iTunes.
> ... ...
> As I said in a previous post, I have been using iTunes for years and years so I am used to its quirks but (especially) when your Library and media are on a NAS it does take some work to get everything in order (at least for my setup) and thus why I am hesitant to jump into 1Tunes 11.0 feet first without knowing if I can easily revert back to 10.7.
> ... ...


The only way I could get back to iTunes 10.6.3 (more than adequate for my use) was to use a recent CCC backup and clone it back. And thank God I hadn't run a backup after installing iTunes 11.

I had tried copying the old IT 10.6 and my Users Music folder from the backup, but iTunes 10.6.3 didn't like that and some suff was missing.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

pm-r said:


> *The only way I could get back to iTunes 10.6.3 (more than adequate for my use) was to use a recent CCC backup and clone it back. *And thank God I hadn't run a backup after installing iTunes 11.
> 
> I had tried copying the old IT 10.6 and my Users Music folder from the backup, but iTunes 10.6.3 didn't like that and some suff was missing.


That's pretty much what I figured...

That being the case I feel no reason/need to "upgrade" as for my preferences it would actually be a downgrade. By staying the course there is zero potential hassle.

Yet another Apple "upgrade" I am passing on....


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

People resist change. No one is forcing anyone to update. 'Nuff said.

Having said that, I do disagree with arbitrarily taking away decent working features, like making Messages Beta in operational on Dec 14 for computers of a certain vintage (like the ones I own) just because. If it works now, it's just dumb to require Mountain Lion after Dec 14. Making older OS versions unavailable in case a person needs to restore things is also not very friendly-like. Part of the bragging rights of owning an Apple product is to demonstrate how a computer or gadget purchased several years ago still works great today, unlike my Samsung DVD or Sony Blu-Ray player purchased a few short years ago. Better that people upgrade because they want to rather than because they have to. 

iTunes 11 gets much of the intuitive stuff right. The green re-size button for example never made sense before, and its function was inconsistent with the rest of the OS. The home sharing Airplay controls at the top by the volume button are far better placed IMHO. I do miss cover flow and the ability to make the background a shade of grey instead of all white, but I imagine that will change over time.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I can't swipe back and forth in the iTunes Store. Am I missing something? Very annoying.
Track numbering- what the heck? 3of 15? What was wrong with the plain old easy to read 3? 
I'm missing the album art in the bottom corner. It was small but there, now it is barely an icon. The death of the Album Cover and liner notes.- one of the things the music industry doesn't seem to get.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Just to weigh in with my 2 cents after a couple days of usage I much prefer iTunes 11, biggest improvement for me has been increased performance, it's night and day for me as I'm one of the ones out there with a huge library... 

As for features, I never used cover flow as I always found it to be too slow, I use playlists (mostly smart ones) extensively to manage my music collection, and to determine what get's synced to my various idevices. All these still work flawlessly, even the ones with radio stations.

I've yet to notice any major changes I either don't like, or can't easily revert back from (show sidebar, etc...)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

It needs to have a "Classic" view for people that like the old style.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fellfromtree said:


> I'm missing the album art in the bottom corner. It was small but there, now it is barely an icon. The death of the Album Cover and liner notes.- one of the things the music industry doesn't seem to get.


You can double-click the little icon and it blows up in size.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I really like the Up Next feature. playing a song, click on another one.. select up next, and it jumps the queue.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Macfury said:


> You can double-click the little icon and it blows up in size.


You could do that before too.

One nice thing about the Store- when you preview a track, it keeps playing even if you leave the page or return to Library.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

screature said:


> How could you possibly know if it is the *best software in any category*...? Are you an astrophysicist and a meteorologist and an artist and a musician and a doctor etc. etc. etc.... To know that your statement is true you would literally have to have used every single piece of software out there. Have you?


I've at least checked out most of them. Even if it's in a field I have no connection to, I make a point to seeing what people are using. When I think of "best of the best", I'm talking about software that transcends its category. The two biggest ones I have ever seen are Photoshop and iTunes. In each case, nothing else that does anything that's even remotely related to their functions even comes close, and no one has been able to come up with something that you could even consider competition.

I don't think it's over-the-top either. What else is that diverse, that easy to use, has so many functions, and can work with so many different types of devices? Is it _possible_ there's something that I've never heard of? Sure, that's why I specified that it was my OPINION by beginning the sentence with "IMO"


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

heavyall said:


> I*'ve at least checked out most of them. Even if it's in a field I have no connection to, I make a point to seeing what people are using.* When I think of "best of the best", I'm talking about software that transcends its category. The two biggest ones I have ever seen are Photoshop and iTunes. In each case, nothing else that does anything that's even remotely related to their functions even comes close, and no one has been able to come up with something that you could even consider competition.
> 
> I don't think it's over-the-top either. What else is that diverse, that easy to use, has so many functions, and can work with so many different types of devices? Is it _possible_ there's something that I've never heard of? Sure, that's why I specified that it was my OPINION by beginning the sentence with "IMO"


I find that highly unlikely as there are over 600,000 Apps in the Apple store alone. 

Now figure in programs for Windows and Linux not to mention propitiatory software for government and defence, scientific research, medical applications, space exploration, meteorology etc.,etc., etc. and you are into the millions. You could not have "checked out" even a small fraction of them in an entire life time, several life times in fact.

It maybe your opinion, I am merely pointing out that you could not possibly have the necessary experiential use of "all programs" to know that it is "the best of the best in any software category". It is simply impossible. 

You are indeed entitled to your opinion and I am equally entitled to point out its flaws based on the facts.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> I find that highly unlikely as there are over 600,000 Apps in the Apple store alone.
> 
> Now figure in programs for Windows and Linux not to mention propitiatory software for government and defence, scientific research, medical applications, space exploration, meteorology etc.,etc., etc. and you are into the millions. You could not have "checked out" even a small fraction of them in an entire life time, several life times in fact.
> 
> ...


Geez, lighten up, Screature. It's just a message board. Eat your wheaties.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> *People resist change*. No one is forcing anyone to update. 'Nuff said.
> 
> Having said that, I do disagree with arbitrarily taking away decent working features, like making Messages Beta in operational on Dec 14 for computers of a certain vintage (like the ones I own) just because. If it works now, it's just dumb to require Mountain Lion after Dec 14. Making older OS versions unavailable in case a person needs to restore things is also not very friendly-like. Part of the bragging rights of owning an Apple product is to demonstrate how a computer or gadget purchased several years ago still works great today, unlike my Samsung DVD or Sony Blu-Ray player purchased a few short years ago. Better that people upgrade because they want to rather than because they have to.
> 
> iTunes 11 gets much of the intuitive stuff right. The green re-size button for example never made sense before, and its function was inconsistent with the rest of the OS. The home sharing Airplay controls at the top by the volume button are far better placed IMHO. I do miss cover flow and the ability to make the background a shade of grey instead of all white, but I imagine that will change over time.


Some people do but some people embrace it just for the sake of it as well.

Personally I sit in between the two extremes. I resist change when I do not see any "value added" for me. I am also of the opinion if it ain't broke don't "fix it" as often when mucking about with something that is perfectly fine the way it is you can in fact end up breaking to only having to fix that which wasn't broken in the first place.

I embrace change when the value added proposition is quite apparent and a "no brainer". In all my years of computing when it comes to software (including OSes) that "no brainer" value added proposition comes around very infrequently in my experience.

That is why I never am the first to jump on a new OS or other piece of software. I let other people go through the frustration of effectively being the guinea pigs and wait for x.x to come out once all the wrinkles (or a least most or some of them) have been smoothed out. So I don't resist change, but I rarely embrace it either, I am patient and wait to see if the "latest and greatest" really is before jumping on board. This approach has served me well over the years.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Geez, lighten up, Screature. It's just a message board. Eat your wheaties.


Hey there is nothing wrong pointing out when you think someone's opinion doesn't jive with the facts... you do it, we all do it. What makes you think I am not "lightened up". By your post it seems you are the one who is "irritated" by my post.

I hate wheaties, if you like them, it means there are more for you.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Well I found radio stations so I'm happier.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> Hey there is nothing wrong pointing out when you think someone's opinion doesn't jive with the facts... you do it, we all do it. What makes you think I am not "lightened up". By your post it seems you are the one who is "irritated" by my post.
> 
> I hate wheaties, if you like them, it means there are more for you.


Sorry. Made an assumption there everybody can benefit from a nice bowl of wheaties in the morning. I, in fact, prefer Apple Jacks. And you're right about change; change for change sake is not always a good idea. Look at Windows 8 on a touchscreen laptop...who wants to hold their arms up in the air for any length of time? My arm is already sore from typing for three minutes upwards onto my iPhone while I lie in my back.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Sorry. Made an assumption there everybody can benefit from a nice bowl of wheaties in the morning. I, in fact, prefer Apple Jacks. And you're right about change; change for change sake is not always a good idea. Look at Windows 8 on a touchscreen laptop...who wants to hold their arms up in the air for any length of time? My arm is already sore from typing for three minutes upwards onto my iPhone while I lie in my back.


I haven't had cereal for breakfast in years... either too much sugar for my liking or in the case of wheaties tastes like eating chopped up cardboard.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Completely off topic, but I have stayed with the cereals I grew up with as a kid and never use sugar: shredded wheat, shreddies and plain bran flakes.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> Completely off topic, but I have stayed with the cereals I grew up with as a kid and never use sugar: shredded wheat, shreddies and plain bran flakes.


I like plain bran flakes on occasion and I used to eat Grape Nuts and yogourt with canned peaches for breakfast when I was bicycle racing... it kept me going on my morning training rides.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

I like almost all cereals... Mini-Wheats and Shreddies being my favourites.

I also really like iTunes 11.

There... covered both topics.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

HowEver said:


> Well I found radio stations so I'm happier.



Out of curiosity, since I've gone back to IT 10.6.3, could you let me (and many others) know where and how you found them?

That was one of the first things in IT 11 that I found missing, so I Googled for an answer only to find that everyone indicated that they had been removed.

Just like the easy to use volume control in the mini window was removed, so I'm back and staying with IT 10.6.3, as I don't need or use any new iDevice, cloud or IT store stuff.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

heavyall said:


> Wasn't that done so that downloads automatically showed up in your library, and linked to the "newly added" and "purchased" playlists, rather than showing up in your downloads folder?


Honestly don't know.

I never download anything directly to my Downloads folder anyway. It may ultimately end up there but everything goes to the desktop first. I have no issues with moving stuff around post-download, I guess it's just the way I become accustomed to.

I recently found that I can use a browser to look for apps in the app store (the biggest pain for me in iTunes), then click on the buy link & it opens a window in iTunes. Not perfect but a far better experience for me.

____

As to the music library stuff, it matters not. I never play my library on the computer, it's only there to sync to the iPhone. Could care less about album art, etc.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

You can find radio stations as a heading in your Music section. No big whoop. And as far as breakfast cereals, you know what's in those, don't you, little girls? Those shavings you find in pencil sharpeners.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

The more I use 11 the more I like it. Speed improvement when loading is a significant improvement. 

Oatmeal is the best cereal bar none. I can't stand commercial brands. They're all crap.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> Completely off topic, but I have stayed with the cereals I grew up with as a kid and never use sugar: shredded wheat, shreddies and plain bran flakes.


What??? No mention of Red River Cereal?? I thought it came from your neck of the fields. 

I'm sure it can be incorporated and enjoyed with your iTunes.

Whew, I thought I might be getting OT.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

pm-r said:


> What??? No mention of Red River Cereal?? I thought it came from your neck of the fields.


Nope, that was a Winnipeg thing and pretty much stayed in Manitoba. It was not common in SW Sask, in the 50s at all.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

irontree said:


> Question - how do you paste in new artwork. Previously I would select multiple tracks and then right click paste in the album art panel


Select your tracks or albums (I've got a few that are split up - probably been that way for ages) and then click on "Get Info" (or command + i) and you'll get a window with all the album info, including a spot for your album art. Just drag the image in there and you're done. I spent a few hours last night adding album art for older albums that iTunes doesn't seem to have in its database. I'd never bothered before, but it looks nice to have 'em all in there...(though this will take me a while since I have over 1200 albums in there...)

I've not had any issues with my iPhone connecting and staying connected either.

All in all, I'm happy with iTunes 11. Got the colors back in the sidebar, too, so at least Apple listened to some complaints!

Mmmm...Rogers Porridge Oats every morning. Either that or ordinary oatmeal. With milk, and a little brown sugar on the last bit.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

The Ultimate List Of iTunes 11 Tips, Tricks And Changes [Roundup] | Cult of Mac


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I love Red River cereal. A pain to prepare but it's wholesome and nutritious. +1 for true whole grains.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

rgray said:


> The Ultimate List Of iTunes 11 Tips, Tricks And Changes [Roundup] | Cult of Mac


Hmmm... it would be a bit more accurate if they removed their pompous word "ultimate" and just provided "A list of IT 11 tips"!!

Just too much missing to be anything even close to "ultimate".


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> Sorry. Made an assumption there everybody can benefit from a nice bowl of wheaties in the morning. I, in fact, prefer Apple Jacks..


None of these cereals has the guts they used to. Original Captain Crunch, Apple Jacks and Honeycomb were killer!

RIP Crispy Critters.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> None of these cereals has the guts they used to. Original Captain Crunch, Apple Jacks and Honeycomb were killer!
> 
> RIP Crispy Critters.


Can't get enough of that Sugar Crisp.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

The new interface is a bit kludgy, but it's growing on me. I wonder if this is a hint of a future OS X theme. Now that that guy who brought us fake leather stitching to iCal is gone, and Ives is in charge of software design...we can hope.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

iTunes 11 has grown on me very quickly. Quite intuitive and I like the fact that the sidebar can be added back when it's needed. Definitely performs better and has a lot of visual appeal. I like the focused approach of everything and it does well to hide the bloat.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

 Dumpling;1236869 said:


> iTunes 11 has grown on me very quickly. Quite intuitive and I like the fact that the sidebar can be added back when it's needed. Definitely performs better and has a lot of visual appeal. I like the focused approach of everything and it does well to hide the bloat.


Agreed. It may be bloated, but I can opt to look at only a little chunk at a time.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I believe it was my error in what I thought was iTunes failing to recognize my iPhone. Simply by clicking on Library to the far right brought my Device back.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

So far, I've adjusted nicely to the changes. Miss having guests vote on songs a la iTunes DJ; but apparently if their Remote is paired to your library, they can participate in "Up Next."

I'm having a horrible time getting iTunes Match running, though. Not sure if anyone else is having troubles? I recently subscribed (Friday) and it never makes it far into step 3 before completely restarting.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Ah yes but that would involve downloading the artwork which is something I hate doing. Previously I would just go to discogs.com and copy and paste the images - less hassle that way.
I've found that when you select multiple tracks and get info you can paste but I haven't been able to do that with single tracks.


Paddy said:


> Select your tracks or albums (I've got a few that are split up - probably been that way for ages) and then click on "Get Info" (or command + i) and you'll get a window with all the album info, including a spot for your album art. Just drag the image in there and you're done. I spent a few hours last night adding album art for older albums that iTunes doesn't seem to have in its database. I'd never bothered before, but it looks nice to have 'em all in there...(though this will take me a while since I have over 1200 albums in there...)
> 
> I've not had any issues with my iPhone connecting and staying connected either.
> 
> ...


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

irontree said:


> Ah yes but that would involve downloading the artwork which is something I hate doing. Previously I would just go to discogs.com and copy and paste the images - less hassle that way.
> I've found that when you select multiple tracks and get info you can paste but I haven't been able to do that with single tracks.


For single tracks, it's in the last tab (Artwork) not under Info where you find it for multiple tracks.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

polywog said:


> For single tracks, it's in the last tab (Artwork) not under Info where you find it for multiple tracks.


I knew that but it refused to paste for me! But lo and behold it is working now! Ok happy camper now. I like it a lot more now... however I still miss the album artwork pane.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

irontree said:


> I knew that but it refused to paste for me! But lo and behold it is working now! Ok happy camper now. I like it a lot more now... however I still miss the album artwork pane.


Agreed, take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## markw (Feb 27, 2008)

I like most of what iTunes 11 is, but I hate the fact that my iPod Classic disappears once synced If I quit iTunes I may be able to click on it on the sidebar before it disappears, but if I don't it just vanishes!
The only way to get it back is to put it back in the cradle! My iPad stays as a device, but the iPod Classic doesn't stick around!
Clicking on it and enabling Disk Usage keeps it there, but I have to manually eject it, and it stays lit the entire time it is plugged in!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

markw said:


> I like most of what iTunes 11 is, but I hate the fact that my iPod Classic disappears once synced If I quit iTunes I may be able to click on it on the sidebar before it disappears, but if I don't it just vanishes!
> The only way to get it back is to put it back in the cradle! My iPad stays as a device, but the iPod Classic doesn't stick around!
> Clicking on it and enabling Disk Usage keeps it there, but I have to manually eject it, and it stays lit the entire time it is plugged in!


Maybe because they built those beasties before they developed the wireless sync technology available on your iPad and newer iOS devices.


----------



## WestWeb (Jul 11, 2009)

Well I'm liking the new interface, the "Up Next" features, and how fast iTunes opens now!

The only real negative I've experienced is that Apple has removed the ability for guests to connect their devices to your library AND vote for which song will play next. 

I gave Apple some seriously negative feedback about that one, because it had to be by and far my favorite feature of iTunes. It was the ONE feature where we could be like "Oh you're using android: LAHoo-OO-ooser".

Just kidding, but damn was that ever a sweet feature!


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Ok some strange behaviour.... add some new music - a new album (In song list view- not a playlist). I start listening to the first track and then instead of the second track it goes to the previous unrelated album I was listening to the other day! Why can't I make it play in order?? After I start track two the rest of the new album plays in the correct order.
I'm not an iTunes rookie and all my tags are perfect. Is this some "new" feature that I can turn off??


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

irontree said:


> Ok some strange behaviour.... add some new music - a new album (In song list view- not a playlist). I start listening to the first track and then instead of the second track it goes to the previous unrelated album I was listening to the other day! Why can't I make it play in order?? After I start track two the rest of the new album plays in the correct order.
> I'm not an iTunes rookie and all my tags are perfect. Is this some "new" feature that I can turn off??


You probably hit play on the song itself - so the song was added to your Up Next queue. The previous album was likely in there and so played next.

If you're in album view, you can right click and "Play" album, or "Play Next" which would put the whole album at the beginning of the queue.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

polywog said:


> You probably hit play on the song itself - so the song was added to your Up Next queue. The previous album was likely in there and so played next.
> 
> If you're in album view, you can right click and "Play" album, or "Play Next" which would put the whole album at the beginning of the queue.


Interesting... I thought it would just go in the order it was listed in the library, but I guess that would be too easy ;-)


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Everything seems to be working for me. I know a buddy who had massive issues - iPhone lost all music, iPhone locked during a sync, mp3s lost all of their album artwork. Big issues. I seem to be ok so far.

I like the changes. Some things I don't like (but perhaps I just haven't figured out how  :

1. I don't like if I click another song, it keeps asking me to add it to the list or not. I just want to play the song. Quit asking me permission type questions like Microsoft!!!! lol

2. Where oh where is the 'new music' list from the iTunes Store. It's been gone or hidden a few versions now and that was a great list, easy to access. Seems to be almost like Google where if you don't pay them enough, you don't get shown? Am I missing where that list is?

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

I think I shall wait unit 11.1 to upgrade. Sounds like an interesting interface, but I shall wait...now as far as breakfast cereals I say a bowl of hot porridge made from oatmeal and oat bran with fat free apple crumble yogurt.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

BigDL said:


> I think I shall wait unit 11.1 to upgrade. Sounds like an interesting interface, but I shall wait...now as far as breakfast cereals I say a bowl of hot porridge made from oatmeal and oat bran with fat free apple crumble yogurt.


I wished that I had waited, (OS X 10.6.8 user) as going back to IT 10.6.3 wasn't as easy as I had anticipated and I ended up having to use a recent CCC backup to do a reverse clone to get it back and working properly, but maybe there's an easier way, but the CCC method only took four minutes.

As for breakfast oatmeal, my parents being English would always put the *real* oatmeal on the back of the always on old kitchen oil stove (it was one of the main sources for house heat) at night.

The morning treat was to pour some of the cream from the top of the milk bottle, pre-homoginized days, on top of the oatmeal, as well as a good sprinkling of demerara sugar and add a few good dollops of fresh salted butter. A very wholesome healthy delicious treat!! 

And no, they never had to worry about any iTunes stuff!! 

Edit: Oh gee, for you cholesterol lovers, I forgot the sometimes extra treat - bacon on the side and a thick slice of fried white bread fried up in the bacon fat. An extra treat to die for.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Upcoming iTunes 11 Update to Restore Duplicate Search, Fix Album Art and Movie Stream*

Upcoming iTunes 11 Update to Restore Duplicate Search, Fix Album Art and Movie Streaming Bugs - Mac Rumors



> In his review of iTunes 11, AllThingsD's Walt Mossberg notes that Apple is preparing a minor update to address several issues with the initial release of the software. Among the changes included in the update will be the return of a feature that allows users to find duplicate songs in their libraries.
> 
> A feature that finds duplicate entries is missing. Apple says it will soon be restored in a minor update of the program.
> 
> ...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

pm-r said:


> ... As for breakfast oatmeal, my parents being English would always put the *real* oatmeal on the back of the always on old kitchen oil stove (it was one of the main sources for house heat) at night.
> 
> The morning treat was to pour some of the cream from the top of the milk bottle, pre-homoginized days, on top of the oatmeal, as well as a good sprinkling of demerara sugar and add a few good dollops of fresh salted butter. A very wholesome healthy delicious treat!!
> 
> ...


That sounds sinfully delicious.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Haven't tried plugging in my phone yet but so far I don't hate it... and that's saying a lot. I've been fairly brutally honest with my feelings towards Apple these days. With a lot of ranty four letters words.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

cap10subtext said:


> Haven't tried plugging in my phone yet but so far I don't hate it... and that's saying a lot. I've been fairly brutally honest with my feelings towards Apple these days. With a lot of ranty four letters words.


If it does go sideways and goofs up, try my "go back" suggestion and my breakfast oatmeal/bacon/fried bread with Maple Syrup or Rogers' Golden Syrup or Treacle Syrup suggestions.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Please, please somebody tell me how to turn off this disgusting "up next" feature!


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

The ironing of you calling someone else out for being over-dramatic about software changes is....well...delicious


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for irony-ing out people's differences.



broad said:


> The ironing of you calling someone else out for being over-dramatic about software changes is....well...delicious


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

screature said:


> Mostly out of curiosity... I am happy now but maybe I could be happier.
> 
> I would just like an "escape pod" if the "latest and greatest" isn't so great after all.
> 
> I think experimentation is a good thing but not if it means there is no going back.


Simple solution - go to the Apple Store and try out 11


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Dennis Nedry said:


> I've never heard anyone call a software feature "disgusting", and I've heard people hurl some pretty creative vulgarity at some of Apple's recent stuff.
> 
> What did Up Next do you you? Were you playing naughty stuff through iTunes and someone else figured that out using Up Next's history view? Disgusting seems like something you call a piece of software when it does something embarrassing to you, 'cause it wasn't your fault and all (even though it was but now you've gotta blame the computer).
> 
> ...


Why yes it did play something naughty!!!! I played "A Sesame Street Christmas" for my kids and then Bob Rivers came on!!!

But seriously I've found it to be a little buggy maybe it's just me.... Adding a new album to my library then starting track one only to have the following track to be from an album I was listening to the previous day instead of the order it is listed in my music library view


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Anyone else notice that command + L is now broken? It will take you in the general area of where the song is playing (sometimes it will only take you to the top of the playlist where the track is located) but will not highlight the track that is playing like it previously did


----------



## WestWeb (Jul 11, 2009)

^^^ That doesn't sound good. It still works fine over here.

Does it always not work for you, or is there a specific spot it doesn't work from maybe?


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

WestWeb said:


> ^^^ That doesn't sound good. It still works fine over here.
> 
> Does it always not work for you, or is there a specific spot it doesn't work from maybe?


Hmmm it works fine in the library but not in a playlist. Yep just went into a playlist chose a random track, scrolled up to the top of the list and tried command + L and it doesn't work


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Also is it my imagination or was it previously possible to turn on shuffle in a playlist only and not have it affect other playlists or when playing from library view? What a pain to have to turn it off every time I go to another playlist or to play an album in the library.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Blurb I ran across yesterday, not flattering.



> *iTunes desperately needs a complete rethinking.* iTunes 11 isn’t that. It seems as if Apple tried to hide iTunes’ complexity under a shallow veneer of simplicity. Unfortunately, a new coat of paint won’t fix the leaning tower of Pisa.


Bold mine.

As a relatively new user of iTunes for anything other than internet radio, I find the whole process clumsy and I'm still on 10.7


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, I find 11 not to be user friendly at all. 10 was far superior.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

FeXL said:


> Blurb I ran across yesterday, not flattering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found a solution for all the stuff I didm't like in iTunes 11 - I trashed it and got my old 10.6.3 version and its associated folder back from my backup. End of problem.

Then added the incessant v. 11 Software Update reminder to the don't bug me anymore list thinking that would be the end of things.

Nope, now Apple keeps sending me emails to get iTunes 11 and how great it is. AGGGGHHHHhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## markw (Feb 27, 2008)

I just noticed that iTunes 11 won't allow me to use Contacts and Calendar on my iPod Classic! Not only does it eject the iPod unless I click on it and "Hold" it, it also does some funny things with Podcasts where the Main Podcast is duplicated sans artwork below it, deleting the duplicate deletes the whole podcast! W.T.F. Also, my iPod Classic is only 6 months old, I find it really stupid of Apple to not support products it still sells! I could understand if they had been discontinued years ago!
iTunes 11 like Mountain Lion are not very good, and I'm running them on a mid 2011 iMac!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

One thing I did notice about iTunes 11 today was when I wanted to redeem a $25 iTunes card. I see there is now an option to use the MBP's built in camera instead of manually entering the code with all those caps and numbers. You simply scratch the card, click the camera option, hold it up to the camera and presto the account was instantly credited with the $25. Much easier way and the first real user friendly feature I have found.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Now back to the not-so-user-friendly part of iTunes 11. As you can see below, my artwork for movies purchased from iTunes is missing entirely in about half the movies.

But, what the heck is that "9" circle thing mean in my movies area? What is up with that? I cannot get rid of it.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

SINC said:


> Now back to the not-so-user-friendly part of iTunes 11. As you can see below, my artwork for movies purchased from iTunes is missing entirely in about half the movies.
> 
> But, what the heck is that "9" circle thing mean in my movies area? What is up with that? I cannot get rid of it.


I thought that meant the number of "unwatched" movies.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You were right, I simply opened each one, dragged it to the end of the file and they disappeared. The thing is, I had watched them all, probably multiple times each, so how did they suddenly get "unwatched" in iTunes 11? Another bug?


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

SINC said:


> You were right, I simply opened each one, dragged it to the end of the file and they disappeared. The thing is, I had watched them all, probably multiple times each, so how did they suddenly get "unwatched" in iTunes 11? Another bug?


Another way to do it quickly is to right click on them and select "mark as watched". 

There are a quite a few bugs in this version of iTunes.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

I just downloaded an 11.1 update for the windoze version. Is there 11.1 for mac yet?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

irontree said:


> I just downloaded an 11.1 update for the windoze version. Is there 11.1 for mac yet?


What!!!, provide a Windows update version and leave Mac users behind?? -- Never!! 

Yes, Mac version released/available Date:13 Dec 2012 and some comments at:
Download Apple iTunes for Mac - Manage your music, media, iOS devices, iTunes Store, and more. MacUpdate.com


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Mac version is 11.01....... ?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

irontree said:


> Also is it my imagination or was it previously possible to turn on shuffle in a playlist only and not have it affect other playlists or when playing from library view? What a pain to have to turn it off every time I go to another playlist or to play an album in the library.


Unless someone finds an antidote I consider that one a fatal bug. Need to be able to turn off shuffle in one playlist while maintaining a shuffle in a master list. Looks like I will be at 10x for the foreseeable future


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Well actually "iTunes 11.0.1" update for both Mac and Windows users it seems.

At least for those with an installed version iTunes 11. Not for me thanks, at least for my needs, 10.6.3 works just fine. 




rgray said:


> Mac version is 11.01....... ?


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

pm-r said:


> Well actually "iTunes 11.0.1" update for both Mac and Windows users it seems.
> 
> At least for those with an installed version iTunes 11. Not for me thanks, at least for my needs, 10.6.3 works just fine.


Ah I had no idea about the Mac update.... iTunes on my windoze partition reads 11.01.12


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

The more I use it, the more I'm convinced that iTunes 11 is iTunes Lite, and iTunes 10.7 is iTunes Pro. Too many useful features have been removed, the entire advanced menu is gone, and too much useless eyecandy has replaced it.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

I finally updated. There are things I like, and things I dislike. I think managing my iPods is kind of a pain now. It's not 'difficult', it just adds interface refinements that really weren't needed. The old layout made more sense as far as copy stuff like Podcasts to iPods.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

irontree said:


> Ah I had no idea about the Mac update.... iTunes on my windoze partition reads 11.01.12


Son of a gun, it seems that v. 11.01.12 is now the latest for both Mac and Windows.
"Stable release	11.0.1.12 (December 13, 2012; 4 days ago)"

iTunes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I just noticed that my Plays count column is way out of whack. Don't know why or when, but my most played songs should be around the 225 count, descending from there. Now my most played descends from a top count of 672! This was a somewhat important statistical feature to me. Argh!
?


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

tdu said:


> I finally updated. There are things I like, and things I dislike. I think managing my iPods is kind of a pain now. It's not 'difficult', it just adds interface refinements that really weren't needed. The old layout made more sense as far as copy stuff like Podcasts to iPods.


Unhiding the sidebar was the first thing I did so my devices showed up the way they did in the previous versions


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

HowEver said:


> iTunes 11 is really starting to grow on me. It does everything I want it to do, cleanly and precisely.


Me too. Plays my music, syncs and maintains my devices, allows me to buy apps and music. Suits me.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I understand that there's a soon to be an added iTunes addition that will allow any Apple approved recipe to be downloaded to the new Apple upcoming wireless dongle attached to your BBQ that will season whatever, and control the BBQ, and have everything cooked to perfection and an additional extra iTunes cost option to have an appropriate wine delivered in time to enjoy the meal.

Wow, who would have guessed??

iTunes sauna and hot tub additions are pending and may be an optional extra cost when released and approved.

Am I getting close with all Apple's iTunes latest update stuff???


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

After using iTunes 11 for a bit now, I have to say that I welcome the new UI changes. To be honest, I think the left sidebar was a waste of space and the main menu bar is a step in the right direction. iTunes is simply esthetically pleasing than before, which I'm liking. 

I can say there hasn't been much of an issue with iTunes 11 at all.


----------



## Bruins04 (Sep 20, 2008)

It's not to bad
Unable to get Home Sharing working for my mac to windows.
Ports are open, account is logged in.
Also would like to be able to set the library up so when I ask it to view as grid it filters all the down.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

More funkiness! My top Plays count is now 1344!
I plugged my iPhone into my MacBook for a sync job recently, I think that has something to do with it- and iTunes Match... Somehow all are related.
Disappointing. My play count is useless now.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm always getting lost when I plugin my devices
I keep forgetting how to look for updates,
Takes me a lot longer to do than the older version.

Although the publish times for my reviews on iTunes seems to be faster now.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> I'm always getting lost when I plugin my devices
> I keep forgetting how to look for updates,
> Takes me a lot longer to do than the older version.
> 
> Although the publish times for my reviews on iTunes seems to be faster now.


This could be nice poetry:

I'm always getting lost 
When I plug in my devices
I keep forgetting 
How to look for updates
Takes me a lot 
longer to do 
Than the older version.

Although the publish times 
for my reviews on iTunes 
Seems to be faster now.


----------

